# New additions :)  Pygmy cories



## Steve Smith (19 Oct 2008)

I just bought 7 Corydora Hastatus (one of the pygmy cory species) from my LFS.  Quite cheaply too, I think - Â£4 a pair.  Naturally I bought all of the ones they had!  I paid Â£20 for my 6 habrosus earlier this yeat, and that was a deal with someone I knew at theat shop.

I have 4 habrosus left from the 6 I bought, and a while back I bought 1 hastatus and 1 pygmaeus as they were alone in another LFS tank and I figured they'd be happier with my then 6 habrosus (which they were/are).

I now have 8 hastatus, 4 habrosus and 1 pygmaeus   Great little fish.  I just hope I can find some more pygmaeus.

Anyone else keeping any pygmy cories?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (19 Oct 2008)

I didn't realise until a few weeks ago just how tiny Pygmy Cories are! They're so tiny but from what I've seen/heard are great little fish. You've got quite the colection there!


----------



## sari (19 Oct 2008)

I have both hastatus and habrosus in my tank and am for lookout for more! They are so cute, fantastic little fish. Very active and funny to watch and regardless of the small size, full of character!! I absolutely love them, the hastatus has lovely green shimmer on it's sides and the black spot has the little white markings around it, stunning! Often they get ignored though due to being so inconspicuous in the sellers tanks.


----------



## a1Matt (19 Oct 2008)

Ive got 10 or so pygmaeus. They are gorgeous little fish.  I can't remember what I paid for them (so they were probably quite cheap!), but I do remember I got them from  MA @ Polhill (in Kent).  I may get another 10 at some point as they look fantastic when they all hang out together.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (20 Oct 2008)

Hey Steve,

Nice one on your perchases. I started off with a shoal of 6 Pygmy's, now I have nearly 20, I think. Ive bread them many times. They are so easy to rear too. Grate nano fish, and have some interesting shoaling patterns. 

They love a really heavy planted tank, to the point its jungle. You get to see much more of them in such a tank. If you want to breed them. Feed them up well, then do large, cold water changes, they go bonkers about 2 hours after the chnage and then you see eggs every  where. Remove the eggs, put them in a largish varse or bowl, with some plants, moss, I usualy ised hornwart. The hornwart had tones of cyclops on it, so the fry wouod feed off this when they were big enough. Put an air stone in the water. Feed the liqui Fry 1 and 2 , then onto baby brine shrip. Regular water changes. When they are big enough, about 5mm long add a sponge fillter on the end of the air line. I must try and breed them again.
I could never get rid of these fish, after having them for years and breeding them, I just couldnt part with them.


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Oct 2008)

Great info Graeme!  I might well give it a try.  They can be a bit difficult to catch I found when I moved them from one tank to their current tank.


----------



## Dave Spencer (5 Nov 2008)

They have pygmy corys at TGM, but I am not sure which type. I`ll most likely be getting some for my 60cm when I set it up soon.

Dave.


----------

